
California Child Welfare System: agile, iterative and user centered procurement - danhon
https://meet.lync.com/osicagov/tyu/9HBZ7YRD
======
danhon
This is the second vendor forum for a new, agile, iterative, user-centered
procurement from the State of California.

For background:

* [http://www.codeforamerica.org/blog/2015/11/30/a-new-approach...](http://www.codeforamerica.org/blog/2015/11/30/a-new-approach-to-procuring-government-technology-in-california/) * [http://www.codeforamerica.org/blog/2015/12/07/child-welfare-...](http://www.codeforamerica.org/blog/2015/12/07/child-welfare-technology-in-california-part-two/)

